# Proud new XD owner



## TomServo92 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just picked up a 9mm XD subcompact. Heading to the range this Friday. Can't wait!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats ...safe shooting....JJ


----------



## TomServo92 (Feb 13, 2012)

Always!


----------



## Staggasuras (Jun 13, 2012)

Just got a new XDm 9 for fathers day. I love this gun. love love love this gun.


----------



## TomServo92 (Feb 13, 2012)

Staggasuras said:


> Just got a new XDm 9 for fathers day. I love this gun. love love love this gun.


I'd recommend getting a Pearce grip for the short mag. It makes for a better shooting grip without significantly adding to the size of the gun.


----------



## chazzman (Oct 30, 2006)

Staggasuras said:


> Just got a new XDm 9 for fathers day. I love this gun. love love love this gun.


I fired my new XDM yesterday, I would say most accurate out of the box pistol that I have ever owned, Love it...


----------



## SteveC (Apr 27, 2012)

Got the XDM9 Match kit over the weekend and ran 200 rounds through it. Sweet! Funny thing is that after shooting it and finding it the most accurate gun I own, I'm shooting everything else better! I am so looking forward to putting it to work at USPSA match on Sunday and 3-gun two weeks later!


----------



## g2gunny (Sep 17, 2012)

That is a great gun...your gonna love it!


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats., good gun. Enjoy shooting it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm a big XD45 fan - I have no doubt the 9mm is a great shooter.


----------



## Tmlarock (Sep 24, 2012)

I was thinking about buying that one and like what I'm hearing


----------



## TMITG (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm another VERY satisfied XD owner. I bought the compact .45 cal. I expected to not like the 'kick' when it fired, but was pleasantly surprised. Also agree that this model is the most accurate 'out of the box' handgun I've ever owned. [personal opinion here] I think the trigger being so smooth has a dramatic effect on my accuracy. I'm not struggling to pull it and therefore I don't yank it off target.


----------



## Tmlarock (Sep 24, 2012)

I was thinking about getting the xd 9mm and I like what I'm seeing


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm convinced the XD platform is just an all-around winner - an excellent design that allows all sorts of 'spin-offs,' as long as the basic engineering is not changed. I have owned an XD45 Service Model, and presently own the XD45 Compact, and recently purchased the new single-stack subcompact XDs. They have all been 100% reliable with a variety of ammo, have decent triggers that get pretty sweet (for a polymer striker fired pistol) at about 500-1000 rounds fired, and fire to POA straight out of the box.

In my opinion, it is the equal of the Glock, and surpasses it in the way it 'feels.' I have let newbie shooters shoot all of mine, and have yet to find anyone who could not quickly master it well enough to start hitting near the bulls eye with regularity. A couple of them have purchased their own (in 9mm and .40 S&W) and have been well pleased with the decision.


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Another very satisfied XD9 owner.I shot several Glocks and some other semi auto offerings and I just personally prefered the XD.Ive got somewhere around 1000rounds and to me it just gets better.


----------



## Gorris (Oct 8, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase. I also own a XD 9 and love it. With that said a Glock purchase is in the near future. I love my XD and use it for home defense as well as range shooting but, for me, I shoot the glock better. So its not that either gun is better than one another its just personal preference. 

Good Luck and Shoot Safe


----------



## norb5150 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a sub compact and a tactical 9mm XD


----------



## spaceba (Apr 4, 2013)

Just put a XD 40 3" barrel on layaway excited to pick it up I also want to order a 357 Sig barrel for it to switch back and forth this will sure be a better gun than a Glock 33


----------



## Yosh (Sep 4, 2013)

I got mine this morning, It looks like a tank! I will test different ammo this sunday


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The XD9 is one sweet weapon.... Great shooter and fits my hand beautifully..... I love mine........
http://i48.tinypic.com/24omwat.jpg


----------

